# looking for leasons on building battery packs



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

hello all im rather new to the sport an im just playing around with spec pan class at my local trak here in maine as im learning more an more thier is more that intrest me like running stock in the future so im seekin leasons on building packs what to look for in cells an how to charge em after or links or info from u guys out here im sure thier are some pros that can help or have input thanks rob


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

Click here www.tqcells.com
then click english, then updated 12/16/2007 (should be in yellow and black), then either ib care 4200 or 4600, then properly assembling the battery pack. steve also also charging settings and battry care on there.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

To get good results soldering the cells together, use a hot iron, scuff the cell ends with sandpaper or something similar, *TIN* the cell ends before soldering the battery bars on, and use soldering flux every time you tin or solder a joint.


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

50 watt iron with a big tip (less temp drop when soldering)

I still have my Ungar for 16+ years ago, love it.


----------



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

ok now that im in the right step for building packs whats a good jig tq said deans speed jig is ideal but ium having tons of toubles trying to find deans onlything i have been able to come across for deans is the plugs whats another jig that is just as good or where can i find a deans speed jig i have look at all my sources so maybe some one out thier might have a site or somthing that i could get one at ? thanks rob


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

ta_man said:


> To get good results soldering the cells together, use a hot iron, scuff the cell ends with sandpaper or something similar, *TIN* the cell ends before soldering the battery bars on, and use soldering flux every time you tin or solder a joint.


This is how i do it, i use a dremel with a sanding drum to scuff the contacts.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Jig?*



Eastcider said:


> ok now that im in the right step for building packs whats a good jig tq said deans speed jig is ideal but ium having tons of toubles trying to find deans onlything i have been able to come across for deans is the plugs whats another jig that is just as good or where can i find a deans speed jig i have look at all my sources so maybe some one out thier might have a site or somthing that i could get one at ? thanks rob


 There is another way to set up your batteries that doesn't require a jig. Set the batteries into the battery tray, just as you intend to run them. Use a strip of Shoe Goo to join the batteries. Leave overnight; then turn them over and Shoe Goo the other side. Then, after the Shoe Goo dries, solder then up normally. You don't need the soldering jig, and you are positive they will fit your tray perfectly. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

BoneSpec said:


> 50 watt iron with a big tip (less temp drop when soldering)
> 
> I still have my Ungar for *16+ years* ago, love it.


I've got an Ungar handle from *1967* (when I was racing slot cars). Had to replace the tip a couple times since then and now I use Weller 4033S tips.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I determine first the layout of how power wires will connect to battery pack to keep wire length at a minimum. For pan cars I prefer to have positive at the rear inside of chassis and negative forward inside for hard wiring. I use CA to hold cells together, prewrapped each cell with shrink. TQ Cells has the most up to date info on cell care but I would keep checking for updates depending on the type of cell you plan to use.

If you get into building alot of packs, investing in a good quality soldering iron is advisable. There inexpensive irons and some adjustable irons that will work great, it's tends to be a personal preference of what you can afford but the standard Radio Shack irons tend not stay hot sufficiently when soldering multiple packs. I own the Unger Super Race Station and the Hacko Adj soldering iron.


----------

